# California Trimmer restore #3



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Found this one on Craigslist for $50. Went to pick it up and he gave it to me for free because he was afraid it wouldn't work correctly. 
I plan on digging in to it this weekend to see what all needs to be replaced.

Trying to decide what color to do this one? Also nice to get a 50th anniversary edition.


----------



## Percheron (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm looking forward to seeing your project. There are a few California Trimmers for sale around here on Craigslist and I've been thinking of doing this.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Tore in to #3 today. Cleaned up the Honda and ordered a new carb, sump gasket, oil seal, and ignition coil. Took the sump cover off and drained all the oil and cleaned everything out.
Then I took apart everything else piece by piece and started degreasing everything. Going to have to order new wheel bearings/bushings, side chain guard cover, grass deflector. Still trying to decide what color to paint this one. I need to find a good price on a used replacement 5 blade reel - this one has very little life left. If anyone has any leads please let me know.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@LBK_419 your an expert @ this by now. Haha. Did you get rid of your other two?


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @LBK_419 your an expert @ this by now. Haha. Did you get rid of your other two?


@SGrabs33
Thanks!
And no I didn't yet.
My plan is to try and sell all three to make enough money to buy a brand new one. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

When you're looking for used mowers, what are the big ticket items you wont buy if they need replacing? Im seeing 2-5 mowers pop up on offerup each week for anywhere from 100-300. I'm mechanically inclined to rebuild and clean up something, but i dont want to end up putting $600 into one of these if i can avoid it. I assume the main components are the motor, reel/bedknife, and bearings?


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> When you're looking for used mowers, what are the big ticket items you wont buy if they need replacing? Im seeing 2-5 mowers pop up on offerup each week for anywhere from 100-300. I'm mechanically inclined to rebuild and clean up something, but i dont want to end up putting $600 into one of these if i can avoid it. I assume the main components are the motor, reel/bedknife, and bearings?


@SOLARSUPLEX 
The reel and the bed knife for sure. Bearings have been cheap/easy to replace so far. 
The motor I don't worry about too much. The last two Honda's the sellers have both said don't work, but a cheap carb from Amazon and oil seals/gaskets fixed both and pretty cheap - $30 for all parts.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I will be watching this thread intently.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@LBK_419 Did you have any troubles removing the reel sprocket? I removed both set screws, but it doesn't seem to want to budge. I sprayed WD-40, but maybe i need to try some penetrating spray? I do not own a gear puller, but would consider getting one if that is needed. Also, did you use the oven cleaner on the reel as well?

Ultimately I would like to strip down my Trimmer and paint it over the winter. You have inspired me with your projects.

On a good note, I was able to backlap the reel last night and it is cutting paper great now.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Steely said:


> @LBK_419 Did you have any troubles removing the reel sprocket? I removed both set screws, but it doesn't seem to want to budge. I sprayed WD-40, but maybe i need to try some penetrating spray? I do not own a gear puller, but would consider getting one if that is needed. Also, did you use the oven cleaner on the reel as well?
> 
> Ultimately I would like to strip down my Trimmer and paint it over the winter. You have inspired me with your projects.
> 
> On a good note, I was able to backlap the reel last night and it is cutting paper great now.


@Steely 
I did have to use penetrating oil and a gear puller. I just bought a cheap one at harbor freight. This is probably the hardest part of the whole disassembly.

I have used the oven cleaner on the reel. This time I used aircraft remover that I bought at Walmart for $13 and it worked great. Feel free to call me at 806-543-6932 if you get stuck on anything.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@LBK_419 did you end up putting a clear coat on your paint?


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Steely said:


> @LBK_419 did you end up putting a clear coat on your paint?


@steely I did not. I used primer and 2 coats of paint.


----------

